# Vendors at Gun Shows



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wondering what type of tables others have seen set up at gun fairs. My girls set up at a few craft fairs & livestock type shows with pin back buttons & someone suggested we try gun shows. They say there is a void of kids items at shows. All kids love our buttons & gravitate to the table. 

What non gun items do you see at these shows?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Let's see.... I remember having seen the following being sold at local a Gun/Knife Show about two weeks ago:

Paracord weaved into just about anything you can imagine.
Jams, jellies and honey.
Cologne / perfumes.
Burl wood crafted into many different items.
Wood crafts, but the preponderance are usually geared towards guns and knives.
Homemade candy.

There were a few others but I do not really remember what they were selling.

TRellis


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

last couple gun shows I went to were lacking tables of guns...

More flea markets than anything.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

It would be no problem for the girls to make a few do gun specific buttons & still have the other offerings they normally have (hello kitty, superheros, funny sayings, etc) They also can make any button a magnet, so would do a display of gun themed magnets. The table fees here are cheap enough, only $40 a table. I understand we should still keep within the show theme. seems there is at least one show a month within an hour drive of our place. We may test one to see how it works out.


----------



## Sprocket58 (Aug 27, 2008)

The last gun show I went to had some old rusted relics that were fetching way to much money for what they were worth. I have considered setting up a booth doing custom leather work. I specialize in making holsters and knife cases for left handers.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Sprocket I think what you specialize in would be a good fit. Maybe try horse shows too. There was a man that specializes in sharpening knives at a recent local show. He was the busiest vendor. People save up their knives all yr knowing he will be there. Charges $3 a knife, has a pretty good niche going on!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have heard of jewelry sales at gun shows that seemed to go pretty well.


----------

